# Apple iPod In-Ear Headphones



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

Okay, there is no way I'm spending $220 for the sweet isolating headphones. 

Anyone think that the Apple iPod In-Ear Headphones are worth the $49? I've read a bunch of reviews and they seem to be pretty good for their price but I'd though it best to ask around ehMac for more opinions.

I've used the standard iPod headphones for a while now and find them too noisy when in the gym or at work.


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

Those are crap. Get the Sony Ex-71 in-ear ones or get the Panasonic in-ear ones


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Lmao... I can say the exact same for the above mentioned.

I've owned all of them, plus the JVC ones that FS sells (can't recall the model). IMO, none of them are as good as the Apple in-ears, BUT, you need better silicone tips for them, and from my experience, the tips from the Sony EX71 are the best to use.

I am on my second pair of Apple in-ears, since the first ones had a slight crackle. I am loving them now. The bass is incredible, much better than any of those other ones, and they're clearer. The microphonics is terrible though, since the cord is thick, but at least they're not going to tear like my POS Sony EX71 cords did a month after I bought them.

If you find the OEM earphones too noisy, then you won't like any IEMs. They all produce microphonics, some more than others.. FYI though, I use mine at the gym all the time, and I don't notice it nearly as much as when I'm just walking down the street, but I'm lifting weights, not jogging, so it all depends on what you do at the gym.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

kloan said:


> Lmao... I can say the exact same for the above mentioned.
> 
> I've owned all of them, plus the JVC ones that FS sells (can't recall the model). IMO, none of them are as good as the Apple in-ears, BUT, you need better silicone tips for them, and from my experience, the tips from the Sony EX71 are the best to use.
> 
> ...


The biggest problem with the Apples is they don't fit, I ordered them as soon as they were announced, and promptly returned them, they sounded great when you could get them to fit, but as soon as I turned my head they fell out. ex 71 on the other hand fit like glove, but mine broke just after a year of use, now I'm using the NX-41, which pretty much the same as the 71s, but a support ring for the back of your neck. I guess the Apples would be alright if you already owned a pair of ex71s, but they are useless if you don't have good tips for them.

vince


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I am satisfied with my Apple In-Ear Headphones. The sound is very good for the price. When I first used them I wasn't impressed with the sound or the fit however I changed the rubber thingies to a smaller size. This dramatically improved the sound due to proper placement in my ears -- placement is critical, I quickly learned. I don't have any problems with mine popping out but that's probably because I use my iPod on the commuter train and I don't tend to move a lot during the ride. Or maybe my ears are just perfectly shaped or something.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I far prefer the Apple in-ears to the Apple earbuds, haven't tried the other brand in-ears since the Apple ones worked for me. One of the three sizes of the covers was a perfect fit.


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

my apple in-ears don't fit and one of the speakers blew and now is very faint
i shall promptly take them back and get my fiddy dolla's back. hehe fiddy dolla's


----------



## TimStalin (May 22, 2005)

I bought the Apple In-Ear and the fit was absolutely terrible. They would seal nicely but would slide out almost immediately, regardless of the size. Here were my observations:
 the silicon used for the insert is extremely slippery, even after cleaning with rubbing alcohol (both my ears and the inserts)
the insert is a wedge design which wants to work its way out (of my ears anyway)
But, I had a set of EarJams (I felt like wasting money) and actually the rubber inserts fit the Apple In-Ear bud. So I use those and can actually get a nice reliable fit now. I think the Apple inserts isolated slightly better, but not much.

The sound is OK to good. I think it's safe to say that you get what you pay for -- by no means high end but much improved over the throw-ins. Actually the EarJams showed just how poor the throw-ins sound.

Actually I've been looking to upgrade my In-ears and spotted the Etymotic ER-6i Isolator Earphone. Does anyone have an opinion on either the headphones or the company? I've never heard of eXpansys before.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Best place to go for opinions/reviews is the head-fi.org forums..


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys!


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

Hated the apple buds,
liked the sony ex71,
Love the shure E2.
Need I say more.


----------

